# Mosquitos and Flies



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last year and this year I've used a spray that is said to be good . I get it from Amazon. It says "Cutter's Backyard bug spray" cuters tturs fly and mosquito spray. All you do is cut what you is cut tep = They say it's good for six months. I do see win

That's weird. I use Cutter Backyard bug spray. It works well on local mosquitoes and haven't noticed a big fly problem. But all you do is attach you hose and spray. And you can save what's left. I don't get bitten up by mosquitoes at dusk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh? Were you using your phone?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure what happened with Karen, Robin. Looks like spell check may have kicked in. We use Cutters ,too. Good stuff!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to Jeffers this week, I'm going to see if they stock it.

What was Karen trying to say, do you know?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No not sure, maybe directions for spraying ?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use Cutters as well. Walmart sells Cutters.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Huh? Were you using your phone?


I edited. I don't know why it happened. Must be that electronic ghost I have


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Last year and this year I've used a spray that is said to be good . I get it from Amazon. It says "Cutter's Backyard bug spray" cuters tturs fly and mosquito spray. All you do is cut what you is cut tep = They say it's good for six months. I do see win
> 
> That's weird. I use Cutter Backyard bug spray. It works well on local mosquitoes and haven't noticed a big fly problem. But all you do is attach you hose and spray. And you can save what's left. I don't get bitten up by mosquitoes at dusk.


corrected.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least I know it wasn't me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I put up a couple of bat houses a few years ago.Noone has moved in yet,it could take years,but a bat can eat thousands of mosquitoes in an hour.Except for the initial investment of the house,there's no ongoing costs and most importantly,no chemicals that ten years down the road are found to cause cancer or other health problems.I use spray for me,got a new kind-Coleman's insect repellent that is 40% Deet,Off is just 25% Deet.It's one thing to poison myself but it's a totally different ball game to poison the environment.Plus,there are plants that repel bugs and other more natural ways to combat bugs.I realize sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.I do use Permectrin spray for the poultry and their houses plus I use it for ants and stink bugs(they got really,really bad the last couple of years,too)in and around the house.I figure if you can put it on the birds,it can't be too bad and the fumes are low and do not bother my exotic birds like Raid would.I try not to think of just today,but also tomorrow and beyond.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucky me the greenery I spray is mostly all weeds. I don't think any good bugs live in there.


----------

